# Subwoofer in trunk is muffled with back seat closed



## jacen33 (Jan 16, 2019)

I don't want to drive around with my back seats open all the time, I am thinking of cutting some 6x9 holes in the rear deck (install just the grill) so the sound can come through. Has anyone else here have that problem or tried that solution?


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

I chose to drive with the seats down, as for the later I dont think it will work as bass is more of a straight line pressure wave than a sound wave. Even driving with the smaller of the two seats up is enought to muddle the bass.


----------

